# Disk Image Needed Series 1



## earlybirddisco (Feb 5, 2008)

My hard disk in my philips hdr212 got damaged and I have gotten a replacement but need a series one image , can someone point me to a source. I have been looking around for a while with no luck
Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Go here and you can get one for free but it may take a while. Or go here and get instant gratification for $20.


----------

